
AABill FAQ - alfiedotwtf
https://github.com/alfiedotwtf/AABillFAQ
======
alfiedotwtf
OP Here:

Since the AABill, now TOLA (Telecommunications and Other Legislation Amendment
Act 2018), is in the news again, here's an FAQ for people who may have
questions around this draconian piece of work.

If you have any other questions that aren't already covered, please feel free
to add more, either through a pull request, email, Twitter DM, Signal etc. See
the FAQ "Asking Questions" section.

And remember, there are no stupid questions, just stupid policy!

------
bradknowles
The page is now titled “Assistance and Access Bill 2018 FAQ for Australian IT
workers”, which is much more helpful.

